# Million Dollar Point



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I found this interesting story. The day WW2 ended, the US had a problem with the vast ammount of material that had been stockpiled in the Pacific islands.

Heres a story on one such disposal site called "Million Dollar Point "

Cabinet Magazine Online - Million Dollar Point


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool really intersting.


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah cool. Except for tha part of about the wasted Coca-Cola. I like Pepsi better, but I still like Coke. It's still a darn good drink.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2006)

Interesting stuff, be a cool place to dive on.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 18, 2006)

Heck, not surprising I guess. The hassle to inventory, load up and secure all that stuff and return it to the States where there was an overabundance of equipment and material already.


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 18, 2006)

.. looks a big ecological disaster too. But this concept was unknown in '45.
Still, they could have had a better use for food and valuable items for peacetime (like trucks), while ammo and military stuff were pretty useless by then.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Parmigiano said:


> .. looks a big ecological disaster too. But this concept was unknown in '45.
> Still, they could have had a better use for food and valuable items for peacetime (like trucks), while ammo and military stuff were pretty useless by then.



Not an ecological disaster. After 60 years, nothing has happened.

And we didnt want a lot of the material with dual use (like the trucks) as it would depress the economy and probably destroy the manufacturers


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 18, 2006)

Uhmm.. probably nothing 'happened' because nothing was measured in terms of ecological impact. All that iron, oil, gasoline, rubber etc. was surely not healthy for the sea life. 
In those times it was normal, today is a crime to dump that stuff in the sea: times changes.

Good point the potential impact on economy, it just tastes a bit perverted to waste good stuff: maybe is my ploughman blood heritage!
Anyway, we do it all the times, just think that every year almost everywhere we destroy overstock of perfectly good crops and fruits.


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 19, 2006)

I was in Vanuatu last year just before Christmas for Business (I know, its a tough job but someone has to do it  )

It still rubs raw with the locals, they spew when you ask about it. And be carefull who you ask and where, a drunk Nivan (Native Vanuatan) is likely to try taking your head off with his machette.

Mind you, I saw a heck of a lot of schools and parks where the fences are totally made out of PSP from the runways.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Theyre still angry about us dumping the stuff, or not handing it over to their great grandfathers?


----------

